# Northern IL Snow Thread



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow.....I look at the weather forecast and I am debating putting on the plow.......what are you guys doing?


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

waiting until it accumulates... if I mount plows/spreaders it will definately rain here. I think the only possible accumulations will be on grass anyways...(from Lombard to the South anyways).

Who knows thou, I love to plow with my new 8.5' Pro-Plus and F350!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

im really not getting my hopes up. I really could use the money though. 

My friend has a private forcaster and he says 3-5inches in out area between 1am and 10pm on wednesday.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

NorthernILPlwr;388872 said:


> Wow.....I look at the weather forecast and I am debating putting on the plow.......what are you guys doing?


Waiting.......... Raining outside right now, but 1-2" by tomorrow morning for eastern Iowa and 3-6" for northern Iowa. Sure hope I don't have to dig the plow out, it's in the back of the shed and I would have to move every thing to get it out. We'll see, sure would be fun to make some quick cash payup


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Its snowing here, plow and spreader are both on and ready to go...I really dont want to though...


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

POPO4995;388979 said:


> Its snowing here, plow and spreader are both on and ready to go...I really dont want to though...


ditto on the equipment and the sentiments


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

We have 3 trucks ready.. We just received calls from commercial properties to come and salt..payup I think you guys should get ready..It is easy money this time of year..


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

good luck guys. our snow this weekend was a killer 30 inches. 115 hours of snow is what the weather guys said we had. and last week it was 80 outside.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

We got almost 5 inches of heavy wet snow here...trees down...some melted as soon as it stopped snowing. Still plowed almost 10 hours though. Not bad for APRIL!!


----------

